# Venice trip April 2



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As of now it up in the air, but I'm hoping on going April 2 to Venice. Target fish is YFT , wahoo and what ever else. Weather permiting and if wife wants to do something else. Like my last post please have experience in this type of fishing.
I have room for two and cost will be split four ways.
Pm me.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

My buddy lives in bay st.louis and will be fishing out of Venice the next two weeks as weather permitting I will try to pm you details on the bite if I can remember


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

24 thank you. I'll send you a PM if you don't remember. Lol
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Pm sent with report


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*yellowfin*

They killed em yesterday 6 yellowfin this one is biggest all were caught were I pmed you


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Once again thx for the report and the pictures. April 2nd is coming up fast. I hope the sea will be in my favor....damn that's a big YFT.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well I'm back from Orlando Fl, and Im in need of replacing three more leaf springs on the trailer. I'll put number two on tomorrow and buy two more for the other side. Unexpected trailer repair. I'll up dated if I will be ready for the Road trip to Venice on Thursday and lines in for Friday....does Anybody have the Hilton report or sea conditions for This Friday?
Thanks 
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

This is not a very favorable reefcast for that area this weekend. I've been there in a better looking forecast and it was still uncomfortable. If I were planning another trip to Venice, I would consider another weekend.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn.....trip cancelled due to building seas and high winds. Better safe then sorry. Thank you Lady J.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*stinks*

:thumbdown:


----------

